# Smart Cover non compatible avec le nouvel iPad !



## n0zkl3r (19 Mars 2012)

Apple annonce sur son site que la Smart Cover est 100% compatible avec le nouvel iPad, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ0g7LK8cGQ

Apple va-t-elle faire quelque chose ? C'est assez scandaleux vu le prix...


----------



## koichi (19 Mars 2012)

Il me semble que la même chose se produisait sur mon ipad 2 si je m'amusais à bouger la smartcover... donc rien de nouveau.
Sinon, la smartcover est bien compatible avec l'ipad 3.



n0zkl3r a dit:


> Apple annonce sur son site que la Smart Cover est 100% compatible avec le nouvel iPad, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ0g7LK8cGQ
> 
> Apple va-t-elle faire quelque chose ? C'est assez scandaleux vu le prix...


----------



## olivier9275 (19 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas très bien compris le problème... la vidéo ne montre rien de particulier ! Quelle est la difficulté exactement ?


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Mars 2012)

olivier9275 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas très bien compris le problème... la vidéo ne montre rien de particulier ! Quelle est la difficulté exactement ?




En gros dans la vidéo il indique que ça bouge en raison d'un arrondi différent de l'Ipad 3 et que dès lors une pression des doigts sur la cover déclenche l'allumage de l'Ipad et donc consommation de la réserve d'autonomie.


----------



## olivier9275 (19 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> En gros dans la vidéo il indique que ça bouge en raison d'un arrondi différent de l'Ipad 3 et que dès lors une pression des doigts sur la cover déclenche l'allumage de l'Ipad et donc consommation de la réserve d'autonomie.




Oui, j'ai revu la vidéo avec le son (et c'est vrai qu'on comprend quand même mieux avec les explications du type qu'avec la seule image !!!). Bon, j'ai l'impression quand même que c'est clairement bullshit. Surtout, je ne vois pas pourquoi on s'amuserait à bouger la cover comme il le fait dans la vidéo.

Bref, pas de quoi fouetter un chat à mon avis. L'essentiel est de bien accrocher la cover sur l'iPad et ça doit régler ce micro souci !


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2012)

Je confirme, c'est du bullshit. La smart cover que j'avais sur mon iPad 2 va très bien sur le nouvel iPad. Aucune différence par rapport à son prédecesseur !
Par ailleurs: iPad = :love:


----------

